# Adult kingsnake viv size



## Dannyw14 (May 1, 2012)

Hello, i'm looking at getting a new viv for my king snake, she's about 3 foot at the moment. just wanted to know if a 3 foot viv will be big enough for when she's fully grown or if i might as well get a 4 foot. and are there any real advantages to getting a front opening or top opening viv?

thanks in advance


----------



## Rottalma (Dec 20, 2012)

General rules for the size of viv often quoted go something like:

2/3 of the snakes length in length.

Front and one side add up to snakes length.

Fulling stretching out is beneficial to the respiratory system.

Generally, what size she will make will be the deciding factor on what you choose, and as there are frequently over a foot of variation in one sexs (assuming correctly sexed) size alone, without going to different subspecies, feeding regimes, sex so on.

The fact of the matter is, people keep snakes in little plastic tubs and no matter what viv you get, it will likely be much bigger than SOME peoples rubs and fauns, just be willing to change it up if she does outgrow it.

By all means google away as i don't have any definate advice, just as usual, what i have read over the years.

Front opening and top opening really (to me) is based on opening method above all else.

Sliding doors can make it difficult to get to an aggressive or flighty snake, open outward ones give you more room to work.

Top opening again depends on the field of vision and space to work with. 

Exoterra offer some with both opening methods.

I am sure someone with more knowledge will help out, double check anything i say as i don't regard myself as experienced enough to be a sole reference on a choice made


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Imo you'd be best off diving straight in and buying a 4ft. I have a King and he's so active I've upgraded to a 4ft which I'm currently kitting out for him. I can't speak for your snake, but I've found Kings to be mostly active snakes who enjoy a good roam about, if you can offer more space, why not?
: victory:

PS; For a size 'guide', I always go by 1/2 the snakes length and then add on 1/2 of that on top... if that's makes sense (it does in my head) so for example a 4ft snake would be suitable for a 3ft vivarium.. and a 6ft snake would be fine in a 4 1/2 ft vivarium, etc, etc. Works for me... !!


----------



## Melissa88 (Oct 28, 2009)

I have my adult male Florida Kingsnake in a 48Wx24Dx18H inch front-opening vivarium right now. It depends on the snake, but mine is very active and uses every bit of that space; I am really glad I decided not to go with the smaller enclosure I was originally considering for him. 

To me I'd think it would be a personal preference thing in regards to the front vs. top opening vivariums. I prefer front-opening enclosures for my own current snakes; they are easier for me to clean due to the space I am working in and my particular vivs are stackable which is a huge bonus.:2thumb:


----------

